# anesthesia crosswalks



## Shawna Paul (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the rules regarding using anesthesia crosswalks (i.e. when they should and should not be used). 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Shawna


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Apr 20, 2010)

*crosswalks*

If your provider is doing the anesthesia for a procedure, you would use the crosswalk to get the ASA code.  If the provider is actually doing the procedure (example postop pain block or arterial line placement) you would bill the procedure CPT code instead of the ASA.

Hope this helps.

Kellie


----------

